# Placenta still hanging out...



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

How long would you wait before doing something to help? 

She kidded last night around midnight and now 8 hours later I see it hanging there :nooo


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Some does take awhile longer than others. You can tie a stick in with the placenta to add weight to help it out. Normally they do drop it on their own. 
Tam


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Hanging is fine, you can give 1/4cc of occytocin to help her clean, hormones are a IM (muscle) shot always. It's only retained when you can not see any of the placenta.

The problems with does who don't clean well like your doe did, is if it's a herdwide problem, it's nearly always a combination of calcium, selenium and copper. And is the hanging and still attached placenta blocking the other placenta from the other horn (found in twins, triplets and quads) from coming down also? Why I do pelvics I want to know, I do not want her cervix closing down on retained parts.


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

She is an extremely shy doe (long story, big purchase mistake..) 

I could barely assist her during labor. Anyway it's still hanging there (not retained- thanks for the correction Vicki) I"ll call it the yet-to-come-out placenta. 

Like the stick idea. And I'll give her some octcyocin!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

If it's not hanging to the ground where she could step on it, I'd just let it hang.



Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> It's only retained when you can not see any of the placenta.


So then how do you know if they have a retained placenta?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Honestly most of the time the doe starts running a fever, has a stinking rear end and the cervix is plugged by the placenta so no normal lochia. And why I do pelvics


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Honestly most of the time the doe starts running a fever, has a stinking rear end and the cervix is plugged by the placenta so no normal lochia. And why I do pelvics


Thanks for the added info.

Haven't I read here (from you, Vicki) that does can wall off an infection in their uterus? What then? How on earth can someone tell and how can they fix this?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You can't, they freshen with an infection, dead kids, they go systemic and die. This happened to my galfriends best doe. She also never did pelvics and was a more of a, let nature take it's course kind of gal, she wasn't after that.

One doe is fine with pieces of placenta left over and the cervix closing down on it, others they get severely ill. Vicki


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

I have tied those nasty things up and shortened them ,leaving the cord shorter ....and a ball at the end that gives it a little weight to "natural" tug while it swings around but .... dont pull it !

To me good nutrition can make a difference in a pregnant doe before she delivers , I always feed some selenium and E crumbles from TS that's for horses and mix about 1 teaspoon of crumbles to the doe's feed every other day and about 1 month before the doe is due ,use only about 1/2 teaspoon if ND .


----------



## Qadosh Adamah Lamanchas (Nov 2, 2012)

Calcium can help a placenta pass, too. I've done before a "mini" dose of CMPK just to get the last of a stubborn placenta out (about 5 cc's). Give her alfalfa, too, but if she's not used to it, dont overdo it.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

NEVER pull, so to be honest, I do not even like the stick idea. You also have to realize that this piece that's hanging out creates a straight route from the outside world to the inside, so I would do a preventive uterine flush if it's still there tomorrow.



MF-Alpines said:


> So then how do you know if they have a retained placenta?


Check on does that kidded a zillion times so you see it come off, or not. That's what I do. Any kidding I have the same protocol (assuming it's a normal or slightly assisted kidding): make sure doe is okay, take kids away and make sure they are okay and put them in kid pen/warm box (whichever needed), back to doe to give her warm water and a bit of feed, tell her how great she did, milk the doe to get enough colostrum for 1 feeding for kids (but don't milk doe empty. By the way: milking the doe naturally releases oxytocin, which helps the placenta come off!), back to kids to feed (heat treated) colostrum as much as they will take, tube if needed (normally at this point you are still within 30-40 minutes after kids hit the ground, but kids need colostrum within 1 hr), hug the kids and tell them how happy you are they are here, back to the doe to see if that placenta came off and tell her again how great she did, repeat last step as often as needed, milk doe again either at milking time or when you need next kid feeding and by then if she seems okay you can milk her empty (not milking her empty can prevent acute milkfever in a doe that's a potential very high producer, so I never take the risk).

Lots of trips to the barn and between barn and kid pens? Sjahhh, but it's kidding time, don't we all live in the barn anyway?  And again you check on that placenta coming off every time. You can miss it, some does eat it, but I like to think I don't miss many of them. As someone else mentioned a retained or not fully expelled placenta is very possibly an indication of other trouble so I want to know.

Marion


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You don't yank it out, but pulling it out is exactly what I do  It usually is held by nothing more than the cervix closing, so help it out before that happens. Vicki


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I usually step on it as the doe walks away. It will generally slide out. Or I do another sweep around in there and see what is going on. I have seen it get kinda dried out at the opening which will keep it from sliding out in its own.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2013)

I will pull gently on them... sometimes just a gentle tug is all it takes the whole thing just slides out..


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

Did her placenta drop ? :/


----------



## guiness (Dec 11, 2008)

Im having the same issue. My 4th fresh kidded yesterday and her placenta has not dropped completely. It is still dangling to the ground. Gave her Selenium and vitamin B but nothing happened. Should I be concerned at this point? How can I help her?


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

I pulled on hers and most of it came out. (I was told NEVER to pull it out.) I guess the concern is that some of it will remain in there if torn in half.


----------



## guiness (Dec 11, 2008)

I have heard the same, "never pull on it". She is now coming on 18 hours and it's still there. Looks like most of it is out, I am very tempted to slightly pull on it. Don't want to lose another doe.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I keep oxytocin on hand. It doesn't take more than 1/4cc IM to help does clean. It really is a must have during kidding season. I get maybe 3cc before kidding season and rarely use it, I use it mostly in elder does who aren't good pushers and have been given calcium during labor because of this. We use it nearly routinely in our dogs.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

oxytocin is great to have on hand and it is definelty cheap enough - less than $20 a bottle so we always keep it.. Vicki probly has a great vet who is very reasonable but if your vet is going to charge you anymore or near that for a few CCs it is better to just get a bottle (assuming you have a good relationship and they will write you an RX).


----------

